# 2007 White Frame Vs 2008 White Frame



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

How can you tell the diff from a 2007 Orbea Orca versus a 2008 Orbea Orca. Meaning, it looks like the 07 and 08 both have the same frame as in the white with the carbon? Is there a stamp imprint on the bottom of the bottom bracket area? Thanks


----------

